# Girl Scout Cookies



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 16, 2011)

FTW.

There was a table set up by the registers at the store today, and I had exactly enough money in my wallet for two boxes so I snagged some Thin Mints and some Samoas (or whatever the hell they're called now. Caramel Delights?). Rule.

What are your faves? How do you eat 'em?


----------



## AcousticMinja (Mar 16, 2011)

Caramel Delights aka Samoas are the absolute best. Along with their short bread ones. 

Sadly with the Caramel Delights I end up devouring the entire box within a day and not even noticing it. My poor stomach, but GOD they're fucking good.
There is this weird inside joke with my band; Whenever we mention thin mints, our guitarist immediately goes into funk/soul vocalist mode and starts going THATS A WHOLEEEEEEE LOTTA THIN MINTS! 
It's absolutely hilarious. I have a video of him doing it somewhere.
But thin mints are also a sensation of win and orgasmic pleasure in your mouth.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 16, 2011)

Put those Thin Mints in the freezer now!!!!!!!! You can thank me later.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that Girl Scout Cookies are Charlie Sheen approved because they are WINNING! especially the Thin Mints.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 16, 2011)

BRB thin mints.
I really like the peanut butter ones too. Can't remember the name.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 16, 2011)

WIN.

These 






And b/c they're so irresitable I avoid, YES AVOID girlscout cookie stands. I'll go out of my way to go around them (even fake a phone call ) so I don't have to tell them no , SRSLY


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 16, 2011)

Thin Mints FTW!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 16, 2011)

Freeze thin mints
Eat with glass of milk.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 16, 2011)

heavy7-665 said:


> Freeze thin mints
> Eat with glass of milk.


 
That is GENIUS


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 16, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> That is GENIUS



It's the same kinda idea if you're a smoker and smoke menthol cigs and upon buying a fresh pack, packing them, and putting them into the refrigerator/freezer to keep that minty freshness locked in.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Mar 16, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> _*massive cookie pic*_



They don't look nearly as good magnified.  Sorry, I couldn't find the laughing smiley, so that will have to do.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bought some Samoas last night...half the box is gone already 

I dig Samoas but the coconut gets caught in my teeth and I end up finding that shit again when I brush em...annoying.

Thin Mints are super sexy...those are really the only two flavors about which I care.

my only question is why in the fuck do the cookies have to be a seasonal thing. sell them all year round and the Girl Scouts would get mad rich (not to mention America would die from cookie overdose/obesity)


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 16, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> WIN.
> 
> These
> 
> ...




Fuck yeah I ate 10 of these yesterday...for free 



Thin mints are my other fav....well actually i like them all


----------



## spattergrind (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes thin mints in the freezer!
Peanut putter ones are good, but I remember them being better before. Dip them in your milk like oreos!
Shortbreads are good too!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would also like to add that, I got laid (once ) before buying a girl thin mints


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 16, 2011)

Also great in the freezer;

Oreo's and Kit-Kats.


Back to Girl Scout Cookies........

I can't freakin' believe they discontinued the Animal Treasures/Thanks-a-lots. Those were the best! When I found out, I almost cursed at the girlscout. Thankfully I stopped myself from swearing at a 10 year old over cookies.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 16, 2011)

Fact: Samoas are the greatest cookie in the entire Universe.

Fact: Thin mints _from the freezer_ are a VERY close second place.





Also, made from real Girl Scouts!


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 16, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Fact: Samoas are the greatest cookie in the entire Universe.



I went to AA because of Somoas. Best part was everybody there new I was serious and really helped me get over their carmely awesomeness.

I went 5 months sober. Now I chase my Somoa boxes with huge shots of Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## MFB (Mar 17, 2011)

Some little girl was fucking DEVOURING a box of Girl Scout cookies while I was ringing her mother up today; and I don't mean like, she was enjoying the cookies, she was fucking tearing through that box like napalm through a forest. I was kind of terrified by it.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 17, 2011)

MFB said:


> Some little girl was fucking DEVOURING a box of Girl Scout cookies while I was ringing her mother up today; and I don't mean like, she was enjoying the cookies, she was fucking tearing through that box like napalm through a forest. I was kind of terrified by it.



Dude, that's the only natural way to eat Girl Scout Cookies.




...unless one doesn't like them


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 18, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> Fuck yeah I ate 10 of these yesterday...for free
> 
> 
> 
> Thin mints are my other fav....well actually i like them all


 
 MY POINT EXACTLY! Thanks for enabling America to get even chubbier GIRL SCOUTS


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 18, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I went to AA because of Somoas. Best part was everybody there new I was serious and really helped me get over their carmely awesomeness.
> 
> I went 5 months sober. Now I chase my Somoa boxes with huge shots of Charlie Sheen.




Classic


----------



## MFB (Mar 18, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> ...unless one doesn't like them



Yup, you've got me


----------



## thedrummerkid (Mar 18, 2011)

one box a day keep the addiction away.. until tomorrow.


----------



## BrandonARC (Mar 18, 2011)

the lemonaids are amazing. They should make a bulk deal or something, id buy 10 boxes for 20 bucks.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 21, 2011)

10 for ~$30 would be more likely. 10 for $20 is a $1.50 markdown per box, which I don't see happening.


----------



## -42- (Mar 22, 2011)

Fucking. Thin. Mints.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 22, 2011)

MFB said:


> Yup, you've got me


----------



## adrock (Mar 22, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> And b/c they're so irresitable I avoid, YES AVOID girlscout cookie stands. I'll go out of my way to go around them (even fake a phone call ) so I don't have to tell them no , SRSLY


hahahaha, i do this shit too!!! i cannot resist them...


----------

